# ECLSTS - Going? - Thoughts on the web site?



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks;

I posted the stuff below at the Events forum. There seems to be an ominous lack of enthusiasm concerning the show on these forums. It is now just a week away. I will attend and hope to boil some water there on Friday and Saturday. I hope it will continue, but I wonder whether the web site may be discouraging some folks from even trying to come. Your $0.02?

"Is it just me, or is the ECLSTS web site difficult to get information from? I had to search "spring show car" to get any updated information on the car. Clicking in the show T-shirt/show car link only brought up the T-shirt information. Also, last week the site prompted that the exhibitor list & outline would be published as of 03/15/14 (a little too late, don't you think?). Now if you click on the exhibitors link, the site loops back to the home page.

I'm still going, but I have to wonder just how many other prospects have been put off to the point of dropping their attendance due to the lousy way the site works and is maintained. 

Hope things are improved by the next time."

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave
Iwill go, dont really care about the website. I know what vendors are usually there, i see friends, would not miss it web site or not.

See ya at the steam layout

Jerry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like to go - I will unless work interferes.

Last year was my first train show since I was a child going with my father. I did look for information online last year, but this year I haven't - I just assumed it would be essentially the same as last year.

Maybe I'll even buy something this year.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there on Wednesday. Hope to party Wednesday nite with the other early birds. I go there more for social side then purchasing but I will be spending and selling.
LAO


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to go, but until they stop having it during the 21st of March, I'll save the marriage and stay home. As for the website, yes it sucks.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Like others, all I need is date and time on web site. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Larry;

I thought I was getting there early by arriving Thursday afternoon. Do the club layouts set up all day Thursday? Does one need a special pass to help? I could come over after 3:00 pm - once I check in at the motel.

I'll only get to Hagerstown, MD Wednesday afternoon. We have plans with #1 daughter there.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be there Thursday evening, but not at the official hotel (they were booked). But I found a Hampton sorta near by.

I didn't buy advanced tickets, because it seemed like you cold pay at the door. Is that correct?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Tes Cliff, there are ticket windows we line up at like salivating wolves prior to 0900....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff & Jerry;

No answer from Larry about helping set up, so I suppose I may see you guys sometime Friday. I will spend a fair amount of time at the steam tracks, but should also venture out to see whether there is anything I may want to buy.

The new Regner won't arrive until after the event, so I will just have my Roundhouse Millie to run and my D-cell locomotive (it's a whimsical affair powered by 6 D cells).

Looking forward to a lot of fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave-

I am only associated with the live steamers, they are setting up Thurs AM some time, I don't think I can make that as I just got back from a month on the road. But I suspect the hall will be open to layout and vendor setup, I just have not been there for that.

Remember also Cabin Fever at York in mid April, 3 days of steam and modeling fun, don't miss that either!

Jerry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Cliffy the Hampton is near a great restaurant. Dave, you would have to arrange in advance with a club or dealer if they need help. I always left on Wed. AM as the CCTGG used to display there and setup begins in the AM on Thursday. I leave early on Wednesday to get through fricken traffic from Boston to NYC. Get to PA in time to do sight seeing and or shopping. Last year it was Sci-Fi figure shops. This year might be Gettysburg.
LAO


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry & Larry;

Thanks for the information. Looks like I will see people Friday morning. I have to go to Palmyra, Pa first on Thursday morning to tend to our family plots at Gravel Hill Cemetery. I can't check in at the motel until 3:00 pm, so I suppose things will be pretty much finished by then.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be arriving very late Wednesday night.. See you there...... 

Crazy flight schedules..


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff we are staying at the Hampton also there are about 20 of us from nogers, northern ohio garden railroaders. We will be getting in around 2:00 on Thursday if you have a mlsol badge I will be looking for ya or your picture on this web site. Pete


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

No advance sale tickets - only at the door.

I do wish they'd sell in advance, but I'm responsible for ticket sales for the non-profit for which I work so I know that'd be a lot of work to handle the mailing, etc. (Preceeding sentence, though convoluted, was approved by the local branch of Grammar Police, Inc.) (Correctly, it's "advance" tickets, not "advanced" tickets.) 

JackM


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have 6 spaces. Look forward to seeing those that can make it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

pete said:


> Cliff we are staying at the Hampton also there are about 20 of us from nogers, northern ohio garden railroaders. We will be getting in around 2:00 on Thursday if you have a mlsol badge I will be looking for ya or your picture on this web site. Pete


Thanks Pete, see you there.
Where do you get the badge? I assume you're referring to one printed from this site?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I are leaving early this afternoon to head north. Probably won't post again until Sunday or Monday. Hope all who are going have fun and find some items on their "wish lists."

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...I got an item on My wish list!!!

Thanks Dave..

I'm not even going......

Dirk....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff yes the one you print from this site. We are getting in the car and heading out in 10 min. hope to see and talk with some of the mlsol folks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There's been alot more talk about it on LSC, I'd love to go, but I'd have to have left 2 days ago to drive there and either way it wouldn't go over so well at home ;-)


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Pete, thanks for the nice chat tonight.
Dirk, for next year, save up your frequent flyer miles and come on out. All you have to do is put the next two big boys on the right credit card, and it's all paid for.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The chatter about Boston and NYC traffic sure brings up old memories of family commutes from Kittery Me. to Norfolk Va. Was only 4.5 decades ago....
Boston, NYC and Washington... DC was the worst....

I'll never make a show, so I read about yours...

John


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

We were here and now were gone and not really impressed for our 1st event but were told it will be be better soon..........

Boo


----------



## Ace2u (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got back. Some ok deals. Saw my favorite vendors including Star Hobby, Train-Line, Bridgewerks and Hartland Locomotive Works. Lots of vendor banners for Accucraft. Piko had a large footprint via several vendors. Picked up a water tower, Las Cruces city building, a few figures and a set of rollers to work on my locos. Left at 2:00 and it was definitely clearing out. Everyone had track available. Some dealers were in new spots. Not all spots were sold. I think about 10% of the available space went unsold.

Show car sold out. They were taking orders for a second run of 100.

Scott Polk was there. I saw a list of things due in soon. Not just track. Scuttlebutt among the vendors was that Polks GenerationNext is expecting 5 containers in soon (on the water was the comment). 

Various vendors stated that people were buying. One vendor stated he had sold 3/4 of what he stocked for the show. Some booths were noticeable for reduction of stock. Some not as much so...

Cash was still king, but not as much so as prior years. Typically 3-6%.

What I did not like was what seemed like an increasing of used goods. Not just old stock, but used and not cleaned up for sale. Most prevalent with track. One vendors stock seemed to be from estate sales or collectors liquidating their stock. One to 2 vendors seemed like they sourced their goods from yard sales. Some vendors looked like they overbought booth space and did not have enough goods to fill their available space.

Some vendors had a hard time with credit cards due to nature of the building (in case you have never been to Memorial Hall at the York Fair Grounds it is an OLD steel building. Not the best for cell reception. My phone only ran 1-3 bars all day.

Club displays were as usual. But no one from the clubs were really interested in talking to,visitors and recruit potential new members.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

just talking points, not personal; 

" I think about 10% of the available space went unsold." 
Was TrainWorld there ? If not that would have been large chunk of the 10%. 

"...But no one from the clubs were really interested in talking to,visitors and recruit potential new members..." 
! what time was that what were they doing instead .. possibly doing what at any train show is most important ...to keep the trains running !!
I've noticed with majority of layout peoples if they can break away they will respond to queries. Unless you're unlucky to encounter the club curmudgeon  

"..what seemed like an increasing of used goods. Not just old stock, but used and not cleaned up for sale.."
Yeah that can be a negative and if increase can casue a show to be labelled 'fleamarket' ! Buuut at same time unless the vendors of that material do not price it properly (say 50% retail/not msrp!!) and it sits they only have themselves to blame for having to haul it home. 
And also the used/gently used has to be flipped somewheres otherwise yeeech it goes to a landfill or smelter ... which is almost 'criminal' 

Even at our mixed annual show there is one persistent vendor who sells quite a bit of 'used'/already owned product .. who thinks his pricepoints on majority should be retail ... unless some newbie who hasn't done homework (review a recent GRmag .. i go to show, i have one in my knapsack for ref.!) gets hooked. 

Glad to hear the show car sold out ! Better that way than for show organizer to be stuck with shelf queens. Harry had mentioned he may have been a bit 'lite' on the order, but he had to be sure would sell all. Personally I would have just tried for a XL-T' ! 

Dang it, I wish I could have been there !

nite, 
doug c 



p.s. oh well there will be (g-gauge) deals to be had at our all-scales show next month.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

well what I saw about used or old stock was good price for what was had. Some people still thought they could get it for next to nothing. also some complained about new stock prices. Even though it was used or old it still seemed to sell so I guess some people were happy.
I guess you can't please everyone. Buy what you like there are some people who look for the old used things because of the price. After all it is a G scale show to sell new, used and old . For those who are trying to get started the used or old is a great place to start. When a used piece is sold for a cheaper price do you really think the vender is going to spend their time to clean it. If you do then expect to pay more.
My 2 cents worth from a vender who sells a bit of all and was very happy by my sales today.
Mike


----------



## Ace2u (Mar 21, 2014)

Doug C said:


> just talking points, not personal;


No offense taken. First post by a new member of the board? Yeah, I know it was not the best way to introduce myself. That said, I have been attending ECLSTS for about the past 10 years only missing one I guess 3 years ago. I go to look, chat, listen and buy. Listening to the chatter can tell you a lot.



Doug C said:


> j" I think about 10% of the available space went unsold."
> Was TrainWorld there ? If not that would have been large chunk of the 10%.


No, Trainworld was not there. Their footprint was taken up by the Piko dealer. Who did not have pricing on display. More about that topic later. Just by eyeball estimate it looked like biggest single chunk of empty space was equal to Aristo's old footprint, but moved to the other end of the hall.



Doug C said:


> j"...But no one from the clubs were really interested in talking to,visitors and recruit potential new members..."
> ! what time was that what were they doing instead .. possibly doing what at any train show is most important ...to keep the trains running !!
> I've noticed with majority of layout peoples if they can break away they will respond to queries. Unless you're unlucky to encounter the club curmudgeon


I would say around noon. It was not crowded in the display hall, most people were in the dealer hall. No one seemed to be working issues. I spent a long time admiring a live steam Mason Bogie on the live steam display. No one from the club ever approached me. Missed opportunity to recruit and promote. But that is just how I see it.



Doug C said:


> j"..what seemed like an increasing of used goods. Not just old stock, but used and not cleaned up for sale.."
> Yeah that can be a negative and if increase can casue a show to be labelled 'fleamarket' ! Buuut at same time unless the vendors of that material do not price it properly (say 50% retail/not msrp!!) and it sits they only have themselves to blame for having to haul it home.
> And also the used/gently used has to be flipped somewheres otherwise yeeech it goes to a landfill or smelter ... which is almost 'criminal'


. 

From what I saw, some of it looked like it was just pulled from a display. Wires were still attached to switches, just cut off and dangling. I am in the market for switches, but I did not even bother to ask how much the vendor wanted. There is a big difference between pre-owned and that. I used to go to computer shows in the 90's in the DC area and they devolved into flea markets. I stopped going.



Doug C said:


> jGlad to hear the show car sold out ! Better that way than for show organizer to be stuck with shelf queens. Harry had mentioned he may have been a bit 'lite' on the order, but he had to be sure would sell all. Personally I would have just tried for a XL-T' !


I looked at the paint sample car they are raffling off. It turned out nice. I don't run anything modern or I would have picked one up. Where ever possible I do go with "Made in the USA" (then European) and it was a nice touch that the show cars are made here.

One thing that drove me nuts yesterday were the vendors who did not price their offerings. It takes up time to ask "how much" when looking at things. At least 2 big footprint vendors did this yesterday.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This was my first show, and I had a lot of fun. I enjoyed meeting some folks here face to face, like Mike K., Axel T., Stan C., and others. 

Scot Polk's talk was interesting. It'll obviously be tough to do, but he seemed confident in resurrecting the entire AC product line (minus the ex-Delton). One container of product on its way, more later. He seems committed to developing new product also, but only slowly for now. FWIW, he says he's the only employee for now, in a small office in a small warehouse. 

Axel gave a talk on ProLine WIFI, a pretty fascinating / new approach to controlling locos (and everything else) -- as if they were additional hardware on your home WIFI system, and controllable via your tablet / phone / PC. I'll be monitoring that development, sounds fun.

Got a great deal on a AC C-16 (NIB) and some HLW flat cars and BM box cars. I was surprised that some vendors weren't offering show discounts, only their regular internet prices. I asked one guy (from a big vendor), So, what's the advantage of me buying right now? He said, "So I won't have to carry it back to the store." Kinda snotty. But, I saved on shipping, and I have to admit they had nice prices anyway. 

The layouts were cool. I loved the live steam, and saw Jerry B. run his new baby. 

I'll definitely do it next year. Though I'll have to save up mo' money next time, ha!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I enjoyed the show. PS: I always enjoy the show!

I liked the mix of new and used items. Very much. I like picking through piles of stuff looking for gems as much or more then looking at new boxes piled up. The NIB vendors I though had decent prices, with the occasional show price, depending on the vendor. I did no go through every vendor's every box, just not enough time for all that, so having a list really helped. 

I found some nice NIB AML cars, a few old Deltons for my coal train, and lots of accessories such as metal wheels, Ozark bits and pieces, live steam adaptors, figures, etc., so much easier then internet shopping, shipping fees, and you get instant gratification as well. 

I did run my live steam C 16, and had a great time (Thanks Cliff..) at the steam layout. I enjoyed all the layouts, particularly theme ones such as the narrrow gage Warrior Run setup. Very nicely done.

And saw several friends there, and had good discussions, etc. 

Lunch at Hoss's, a salad bar/sandwich/menu kind of place, very close to the fair grounds so you don't miss too much but have a decent lunch.

Went with a local buddy and our spouses, and barely had enough room in the Jeep SUV for the boxes, one more and one of us would have been on the roof rack.......

Jerry


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Just returned to Delaware from a Saturday morning visit to ECLSTS (about 2 hours drive). It was great. It was not 2006 with scads of new products but it was still a great experience. The hobby is changing and the vendors mimic those changes. Essentially there have been few new products offered by anybody in the last year. Still plenty of Aristo rolling stock around the show. How long ago did they make Gray Boxes?? Interesting in that saw lots of Pacific/Mikado tenders....NIB $75. First stop in York was the Breakfast bar at Old Country Buffet. A terrific value. 

Biggest news as others have mentioned is the _"coming soon_" for Polks Gennext. I did not talk to Scott. Others will chime in. The paper at the booth says "_Coming Soon_" Egg Liners, FA-1, PCC, C-16, 0-4-0, Hvy weights, stremliners and other things.Somehow I was not expecting these reruns so soon. Lots of track currently in stock. Saw plenty of Aristo switches at other vendors. Bring on those containers. 

Of course the display area was great as usual. Always something to inspire you. Sure miss Yogi. Actually I did not stay as long, because today is such a nice day I wanted to get back to the Elm Creek. Been a long winter. 

USA trains plenty of stock. Blemished diesel shells, F7, GP9, PAs were $10-$35. Hudson for $800. 

Changes in the last 5 years: You don't spend as much time looking at the new XYZ locomotive or rolling stock. Nothing new. But now there is much more electronics, structures, and parts for the railroad. Really I think many of us have as much rolling stock as we can handle, and time now to improve the fox hole. All of my meager spending was on items to upgrade or pieces to enhance the current Elm Creek. No new rolling stock, but I was tempted. Do I really need a D&H 2 bay hopper? My buddy Tim bought some really nice structures for his Stafford Lines. I think the crowds were typical Saturday. Vendors I talked to seemed happy with the show. I enjoyed myself, and now headed to the back yard.

Purchases: A sound card, detail parts, smoke fluid, some people...about $200 worth of stuff in a small bag. Sorry, I had to turn down the Accucraft live steam Big Boy for $8k.


----------

